
Ask HN: Why this package gets about 200 downloads after each release on npm? - omidfi
I put a command line tool on npm recently.<p>Usually, it gets a few downloads per day, but as soon as I push a new release suddenly it gets about 200-300 downloads.<p>Are there any bots downloading each release? I&#x27;m just curious to know, as this is my first serious npm package.<p>Talking about: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;moro
======
avoidwork
This can be useful: [http://npm-stats.com/~packages/moro](http://npm-
stats.com/~packages/moro)

------
NicoJuicy
I have the same with a package on nuget. Bots or updating the packages

